# Car accident! Please diagnose



## tomleegolf (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi there.

Today I was involved in a car accident in which I was looking down and when I looked up, there was a car stopped in front of me and I ended up crashing into the back of it at 40km/h. It was raining at the time and when I slammed on my brakes, I could feel the tyres lose traction and skid for the one or two seconds before I collided.

My vehicle ended up under the rear of the car in front, it was a Toyota RAV4 while mine is a Nissan Primera 2002.

The front bumper is unharmed but the grille and hood has been pushed back to the location of the cylinders. The headlights are demolished and the car won't start. It will crank when I turn the key but won't start. The electric box at the front has been damaged too. From what I can see the cylinders seem undamaged. 

Here is a pic taken at the time of the crash. As you can see the front bumper did not make contact at all. 










The car has been towed to my house. Unfortunately, I only had third party insurance which means that while the damage caused to the others cars will be taken care of by the insurance company, they will not compensate any damages to my vehicle. 

I will try and post another pic tomorrow but I would appreciate it you guys think there would be any hope in reconstructing the car. I will get a mechanic to look at it anyway.

Thank you in advance.


----------

